# Кернел 2.6

## avlad

Посоветуйте какой ebuild файл выбрать, чтобы поставить себе более-менее стабильный subj:?:

----------

## command.com

gentoo-dev-sources

test10-r1 ничего так, работает. однако сегодня test11 вышел.  :Smile: 

----------

## Zoltan

*  sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources :

        [   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.0_beta10 (2.6.0-test10-gentoo)

        [   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.0_beta10-r1 (2.6.0-test10-gentoo-r1)

        [  I] sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.0_beta11 (2.6.0-test11-gentoo)

        [   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.0_beta9 (2.6.0-test9-gentoo)

Linux (censored) 2.6.0-test11-gentoo #1 Thu Nov 27 16:21:32 IST 2003 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Вчера (это было еще на test10) игрался с тестами на треды (собрал glibc и nptl), вот только доигрался до того что bash, make и cp перестали работать, вылетали в segmentation fault. Хорошо reboot спас, смог обратно вернуться в glibc без nptl.

Блин... только сейчас дошло, я же своему root'у поставил ulimit -s 64... скорее всего проблема с segfault была именно оттуда  :Smile:  Сейчас ка я вернсь обратно на nptl билд, только сохранив -nptl glibc binary на этот раз.

----------

